# java Programm im Hintergrund laufen lassen



## Gast (19. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
Ich wollte ein java-Programm schreiben wo ein Robot bestimmte Sachen macht. 
Z.B. Tastatureingaben abfängt. Dieser soll aber im Hintergrund laufen, also das er nicht 
sofort sichtbar ist.
Wäre dankbar für euere Hilfe.


----------



## The_S (19. Jun 2007)

Im Hintergrund ist kein Problem, einfach kein Frame oder ähnliches sichtbar machen, aber das Programm als jar oder mit javaw ausführen.

Bei den Worten "Tastatureingaben abfangen" sehe ich aber eher ein Problem. Was möchtest du denn machen?


----------



## FelixR (19. Jun 2007)

Hört sich ganz nach einem Keylogger an...


----------



## Gast (19. Jun 2007)

Ja so etwas in der Art sollte es werden. Das Programm sollte z.B. jede Tastatureingabe in eine
Textdatei schreiben.

Hat da vielleicht einer von euch ein Codebeispiel.


----------



## anfänger15 (19. Jun 2007)

Und wofür soll das gut sein?

Soll die Textdatei dann etwa an jemanden geschickt werden und der hat dann semtliche Tastatureingaben von dem Benutzer( auch passworter usw.)

Ist das nicht illegal :?:


----------



## The_S (19. Jun 2007)

Sowas geht mit Java nicht! Du kannst eine C++ Bibliothek schreiben, die das kann und dann über JNI in Java einbinden. Das ist aber 1. für einen Anfänger nicht so einfach und 2. plattformabhängig


----------



## FelixR (19. Jun 2007)

meiner Meinung nach kannst du das mit Java nicht umsetzen. 
Du müßtest andere Programmteile himzuziehen, die nicht auf der Java virtual machine laufen. 
Es gibt aber schon einen Haufen solcher Programme... Warum willst du es neu erfinden?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

Ok, trotzdem danke. Naja was ich beispielweise bei mir aufn Rechner private für Programme
erstelle und dann nutze ist bestimmt nicht illegal. Hatte aber auch gar nicht solche absichten damit :wink:


----------



## Gast (19. Jun 2007)

Wollte es eigentlich aus reinen Interesse mal schreiben. Hatte kein spezielles Ziel.


----------

